# Uber CEO announced high rated driver program



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Uber CEO announced a program to start sometime in the future where the PAX can request a high rated driver. First what is high rated? 4.80+? 4.85+? 4.90+?

I assume the high rate request will come with a premium cost. My guess is uber keeps it all and the driver gets none!


----------



## Uberana (Feb 2, 2016)

Why would you base a program or anything on a flawed metric?


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Be a right step if we got the extra money and it would motivate drivers to have high ratings which would improve service obviously


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

- Hey, dude did you know your rating is low ? I just picked you cause you were cheaper than other drivers.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

7Miles said:


> - Hey, dude did you know your rating is low ? I just picked you cause you were cheaper than other drivers.


Lmao you have no idea when i pick up pax i ask if they use uber or lyft exclusively 95% of the response is who ever is cheaper

People have the option to use premium over c and most of them use x because.....

Its cheaper


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

This is gonna be a great ice breaker! I already see stupid pax joking why my rating is lower- did you touched women? Did you molested young girls ? Did you kill anyone? Hahahaha ( laughing with stupid drunk voice )
Same thing in 5 minutes with different rider.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

High rated drivers are still gonna cancel/no-show their butt


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Did he "announce" this new feature, or did he say something to the effect of "we may/could do something like this in the future" ?
Answer: He didnt "announce" anything. He was pontificating in a public forum about what could/might/may happen one day in the future..

Yet another reason why this forum is such a poor source of information.


----------



## Chris1973 (Oct 9, 2017)

Get me from point A to point B fast and cheap. No need for small talk or a mini-snack bar. 5 stars for you because I just saved 30% over a cab and your car didn't stink. What else beyond safe, cheap, and fast would a reasonable human being expect in order to give 5 stars?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

The plan has already been in place and simply needs to be formalized. High rating is a combination of multiple factors, but in a nutshell it involves the understanding of customer service. Overall, the percentage rating is a main factor; but the "high rated" qualification include acceptance & cancellation rates as well (not just over 7 days....but over the entire period of driving). The number and type of badges accumulated, the positive comments received and feedback provided to UBER are contributing factors as well. Keep in mind that, as drivers, we are not aware of "all the feedback" that UBER collects. 

The actual benefit to "high rated" drivers will not be felt in a simple monetary rate increase. This new program will result in the voluntary and involuntary elimination of numerous "low rated" drivers. Thus, the volume of rides will increase from the remaining drivers.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I've had multiple people on both platforms ask if there was a way to request a rider and I've told them no. Some people aren't as trusting of strangers and would likely feel more peace of mind with someone with a high rating vs someone barely above deactivation rating.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

jaystonepk said:


> I've had multiple people on both platforms ask if there was a way to request a rider and I've told them no. Some people aren't as trusting of strangers and would likely feel more peace of mind with someone with a high rating vs someone barely above deactivation rating.


This is the key...

Same happens in taxi driving...8>)

Not being able to develop...

Your own clientle is a major loss...8>(

It would help weed out the stragglers...

Rakos


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Ribak said:


> The plan has already been in place and simply needs to be formalized.


Do you have a link to your source for this information?


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

james725 said:


> Be a right step if we got the extra money and it would motivate drivers to have high ratings which would improve service obviously


But the majority will choose high rated drivers, so the others will have less opportunities to improve. star riders/ drivers was enough


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

IERide said:


> Do you have a link to your source for this information?


Just look at your own driving history. If you have not noticed that positive results, you are not meeting the qualifications......simple as that.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Ribak said:


> Just look at your own driving history. If you have not noticed that positive results, you are not meeting the qualifications......simple as that.


So to clarify, you have no source and you base your statement of fact on your own expert opinions, hopes, and dreams..
Got it!


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Yea, they'll probably take the inflated price for requesting high rated driver, the upfront price and then still give the driver time and distance....lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

IERide said:


> So to clarify, you have no source and you base your statement of fact on your own expert opinions, hopes, and dreams..
> Got it!


Is it just me...

That thinks with your avi name...

You Can blow up at any time...

And any place...

After all Improv Expl Ride...

Would be one helluva Uber ride...8>)

Rakos


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I've had multiple people on both platforms ask if there was a way to request a rider and I've told them no. Some people aren't as trusting of strangers and would likely feel more peace of mind with someone with a high rating vs someone barely above deactivation rating.


The Uber app is capable of this because the version of the Uber app in Johannesburg SA has this feature as trusting a driver is even more important over there.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> It will flop. Pax are cheap and don't want to wait. Pax will take the cheaper 4.8 driver who is closer than the 5.0 noob.


Pretty sure there would a minimum ride requirement to qualify if this ever came to fruition.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

It will probably be pennies for drivers and some dollar fee charged to Pax.....a way to increase booking fee to $3.20 cents


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

7Miles said:


> - Hey, dude did you know your rating is low ? I just picked you cause you were cheaper than other drivers.


ROFL....60 seconds later, still laughing.

Now pax will start sandbagging drivers to get cheaper rates.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Uberana said:


> Why would you base a program or anything on a flawed metric?


Charge more to give a false sense of security to gullible Pax.



IERide said:


> Did he "announce" this new feature, or did he say something to the effect of "we may/could do something like this in the future" ?
> Answer: He didnt "announce" anything. He was pontificating in a public forum about what could/might/may happen one day in the future..
> 
> Yet another reason why this forum is such a poor source of information.


I read an article that it is something they are contemplating, so it probably won't happen.



Ribak said:


> The plan has already been in place and simply needs to be formalized. High rating is a combination of multiple factors, but in a nutshell it involves the understanding of customer service. Overall, the percentage rating is a main factor; but the "high rated" qualification include acceptance & cancellation rates as well (not just over 7 days....but over the entire period of driving). The number and type of badges accumulated, the positive comments received and feedback provided to UBER are contributing factors as well. Keep in mind that, as drivers, we are not aware of "all the feedback" that UBER collects.
> 
> The actual benefit to "high rated" drivers will not be felt in a simple monetary rate increase. This new program will result in the voluntary and involuntary elimination of numerous "low rated" drivers. Thus, the volume of rides will increase from the remaining drivers.


Can you qualify high ratings? I was stuck on 4.86 for month and finally got to 4.87. I only call women sugar **** on the weekend, so am
I good?



jgiun1 said:


> Yea, they'll probably take the inflated price for requesting high rated driver, the upfront price and then still give the driver time and distance....lol


You can guarantee they will take the overage and provide driver nothing


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I honestly expect this to just lead to low rated customers getting refused more.

Low rated customers usually means low rating drivers (or a bunch of BS that you don't want to get into)


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> Can you qualify high ratings? I was stuck on 4.86 for month and finally got to 4.87. I only call women sugar **** on the weekend, so am
> I good?


4.95 and above is considered a high rating ( based on 500 rated trips). Please be respectful in your comments. Splenda, honey or some other form of sweetener may be substituted for sugar.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

7Miles said:


> This is gonna be a great ice breaker! I already see stupid pax joking why my rating is lower- did you touched women? Did you molested young girls ? Did you kill anyone? Hahahaha ( laughing with stupid drunk voice )
> Same thing in 5 minutes with different rider.


Well did you? hAhAhAAAaaaha....


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Ribak said:


> 4.95 and above is considered a high rating ( based on 500 rated trips). Please be respectful in your comments. Splenda, honey or some other form of sweetener may be substituted for sugar.


4.95. Lol I guess I am out of that pool.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I see humor in canceling...5.0 rating


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

haha


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well I don't know if most pax pay attention or care, but I totally pay attention to theirs ! 
In fact, around the bar scene, I won't pick up anyone lower than a 4.91.... or a 5 star either, as the chances are they are brand new, or very few rides.

I myself have been at 4.94 for a while now, and expecting 4.95 soon, as my weekly report has been nothing but 5's lately.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

pax should be rated strictly on tipping or not. most all pax are cheap sh%%ts. most surprisingly i get an occasional buck from the poor respectfull ones, never from the finely dressed folks are the mcmansion douc***es


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

There are not many high rated passengers and high rated drivers. It will be like Lyft’s ping. Every ping 15-30 minutes away.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> 4.95. Lol I guess I am out of that pool.


4.95 or you will be stuck driving Pool


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> Well I don't know if most pax pay attention or care, but I totally pay attention to theirs !
> In fact, around the bar scene, I won't pick up anyone lower than a 4.91.... or a 5 star either, as the chances are they are brand new, or very few rides.
> 
> I myself have been at 4.94 for a while now, and expecting 4.95 soon, as my weekly report has been nothing but 5's lately.


Oh I *love* getting those 5-star rated pax who most likely just got pissed about their 4.51* rating so they created a new account on a different credit card. They get MAX 4-stars from me (and less if they make me wait after arrival, are rude, inconsiderate, or smelly). So I know their 5-star rating will be gone within moments of them exiting my vehicle.

Muah ha ha haaaaaa!


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Fishchris said:


> Well I don't know if most pax pay attention or care, but I totally pay attention to theirs !
> In fact, around the bar scene, I won't pick up anyone lower than a 4.91.... or a 5 star either, as the chances are they are brand new, or very few rides.
> 
> I myself have been at 4.94 for a while now, and expecting 4.95 soon, as my weekly report has been nothing but 5's lately.


Wait you get to see Pax ratings? How?

Do they just not show it in Chicago?



Julescase said:


> Oh I *love* getting those 5-star rated pax who most likely just got pissed about their 4.51* rating so they created a new account on a different credit card. They get MAX 4-stars from me (and less if they make me wait after arrival, are rude, inconsiderate, or smelly). So I know their 5-star rating will be gone within moments of them exiting my vehicle.
> 
> Muah ha ha haaaaaa!


Don't they hit you back with a bad rating?

Bad ratings mean more to driver than pax. That was my issue in the beginning. I used to give a max 4 Star if they didn't tip. Then I rated them honestly. I was in the 4.7. Since then I have given everyone pretty much a 5 Star unless I knew they would bash me. I am in the high 4.8s now



Eugene73 said:


> pax should be rated strictly on tipping or not. most all pax are cheap sh%%ts. most surprisingly i get an occasional buck from the poor respectfull ones, never from the finely dressed folks are the mcmansion douc***es


Not necessarily true. Tips come from all over the spectrum. In my experience the ones who I have the best conversations with tip.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> Wait you get to see Pax ratings? How?
> 
> Do they just not show it in Chicago?
> 
> ...


Pax can't see the rating you gave them until after they rate you, that's the only thing Uber did right in their "180 days of bullshit" - no more retaliation ratings.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Pax can't see the rating you gave them until after they rate you, that's the only thing Uber did right in their "180 days of bullshit" - no more retaliation ratings.


Seriously? Is that everywhere? And you know this for a fact? There are some a-hole pax I gave a 5 to who deserved a 1.

Thx



Julescase said:


> Pax can't see the rating you gave them until after they rate you, that's the only thing Uber did right in their "180 days of bullshit" - no more retaliation ratings.


Wait if their rating goes down then they know who did it and will retailate.


----------



## macinmn (Jan 5, 2016)

No high rated drivers available, because you keep rating them low


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> It will flop. Pax are cheap and don't want to wait. Pax will take the cheaper 4.8 driver who is closer than the 5.0 noob.


Besides if the app jumps over lower rated drivers to get to you you're going to be getting trips from further away as a higher rated driver. Who wants that?



Mr Jinx said:


> 4.95. Lol I guess I am out of that pool.


I think to be a 4.95 you have to put up with a lot of crap.


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Besides if the app jumps over lower rated drivers to get to you you're going to be getting trips from further away as a higher rated driver. Who wants that?
> 
> I think to be a 4.95 you have to put up with a lot of crap.


My guess is it will be 4.85, since I remember they used to have that as main marker and said that was the top 20% of drivers.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Besides if the app jumps over lower rated drivers to get to you you're going to be getting trips from further away as a higher rated driver. Who wants that?
> 
> I think to be a 4.95 you have to put up with a lot of crap.


I think to be a "Rideshare driver" you have to put up with a lot of crap.



Mr Jinx said:


> My guess is it will be 4.85, since I remember they used to have that as main marker and said that was the top 20% of drivers.


How is that top rated ? I was at 4.89 when I first started, in SF, and had no idea wtf I was doing, and didn't know the streets at all.

But hey, for those that said, now you will be getting further ride requests..... And ? So what. If they are too far, just don't accept them.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Fishchris said:


> How is that top rated ? I was at 4.89 when I first started, in SF.


Not bad...

I was a 5.0 when I first started.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Not bad...
> 
> I was a 5.0 when I first started.


That's it?


----------



## daave1 (Oct 24, 2017)

Mr Jinx said:


> Seriously? Is that everywhere? And you know this for a fact? There are some a-hole pax I gave a 5 to who deserved a 1.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Wait if their rating goes down then they know who did it and will retailate.


Nope. The passengers do not see their updated rating until AFTER they rate the driver. This is true for all markets. This rolled out about 6 weeks ago. You can feel safe to rate with honesty and integrity. Do it for your fellow drivers. 

Also, ratings cannot be changed, per Uber, so do not hesitate to rate appropriately.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

Every time Uber launches a "new" program, you can believe its for the benefit of Uber.......not the driver. Just sayin


----------



## Haskel45 (Feb 9, 2017)

RangerBella said:


> Every time Uber launches a "new" program, you can believe its for the benefit of Uber.......not the driver. Just sayin


Big facts.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Uberana said:


> Why would you base a program or anything on a flawed metric?


Charge pax more of course.



Mista T said:


> 4.95 or you will be stuck driving Pool


Damn ANTS need to boycott pool/line. Work harder for less money? ****ing morons.



Julescase said:


> Oh I *love* getting those 5-star rated pax who most likely just got pissed about their 4.51* rating so they created a new account on a different credit card. They get MAX 4-stars from me (and less if they make me wait after arrival, are rude, inconsiderate, or smelly). So I know their 5-star rating will be gone within moments of them exiting my vehicle.
> 
> Muah ha ha haaaaaa!


No, it's gotta be uber doing that. Like, how does a 4.95 not tip cash or in app , takes 4:45 to show up, & is a ****** canoe end up that high? ALWAYS A JERK SHIT RIDE TOO.

1☆ those ****ers all day/everyday.


----------



## David Payne (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, let's base a reward/incentive program on an arbitrary and capricious rating system. What could go wrong?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

David Payne said:


> Yes, let's base a reward/incentive program on an arbitrary and capricious rating system. What could go wrong?


Like 4th of July.

Fireworks, BBQ, and lots of alcohol. What could go wrong?


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I think it’s a good idea as long as fuber doesn’t pocket the extra and screw the driver. I’ve had many pax say they would want to request me again. So I’d like to see this implemented


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> High rated drivers are still gonna cancel/no-show their butt


Im finally approaching 500 rated rides and my rating is going to bounce up as my initial attitude of just keep the seats full converts to prove your worthy to be allowed in my vehicle.. High rating does equal high cancelation.


----------



## Mr.prius (Dec 15, 2017)

I have 4.98 stars in my first 500 as a driver. 205 5stars, 5 4 stars . 

No 1,2 or 3 star reviews. 

In b4 uber gives me a new fancy badge and just takes all the extra fare.


----------



## Ubercartel (Jul 23, 2017)

I think this is a great idea. If you've maintained a high rating after thousands of rides you should be rewarded and I don't mean through just stars and comments. We should make more money and get more business. In bad weather, rush hour, or a long trip I myself would prefer a high rated driver.


----------



## nayeem (Jun 22, 2017)

vip?


----------



## Mr Jinx (Jan 20, 2018)

I read they had a VIP program where riders did no added cost could request a higher rates driver (4.80+). However they had to scrap the program because it was creating longer waiting times and drivers under 4.80 couldn’t get rides.


----------



## fusionuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Ribak said:


> The plan has already been in place and simply needs to be formalized. High rating is a combination of multiple factors, but in a nutshell it involves the understanding of customer service. Overall, the percentage rating is a main factor; but the "high rated" qualification include acceptance & cancellation rates as well (not just over 7 days....but over the entire period of driving). The number and type of badges accumulated, the positive comments received and feedback provided to UBER are contributing factors as well. Keep in mind that, as drivers, we are not aware of "all the feedback" that UBER collects.
> 
> The actual benefit to "high rated" drivers will not be felt in a simple monetary rate increase. This new program will result in the voluntary and involuntary elimination of numerous "low rated" drivers. Thus, the volume of rides will increase from the remaining drivers.


Excellent post. Spot on. Expect the drivers with shitty ratings to cry how this wrong wah wha wah, you could argue its a flawed metric but i dont believe it one bit. I believe the driver rating is accurate.

The only reason im not higher then 4.91 is some days i get in a mood and get smart with people im aware of that. No disrespect in my car


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

fusionuber said:


> Excellent post. Spot on. Expect the drivers with shitty ratings to cry how this wrong wah wha wah, you could argue its a flawed metric but i dont believe it one bit. I believe the driver rating is accurate.
> 
> The only reason im not higher then 4.91 is some days i get in a mood and get smart with people im aware of that. No disrespect in my car


4.91 vs 4.95 is less that a handful of below 5* ratings. Based on the occasional bad apples (pax), it is impossible to always maintain a positive attitude.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

fusionuber said:


> Excellent post. Spot on. Expect the drivers with shitty ratings to cry how this wrong wah wha wah, you could argue its a flawed metric but i dont believe it one bit. I believe the driver rating is accurate.
> 
> The only reason im not higher then 4.91 is some days i get in a mood and get smart with people im aware of that. No disrespect in my car


It would take just 50 4* ratings, with all of the rest being 5* (out of last 500 rides) to knock you to a 4.9* average, throw in some 3* and lower, and the rating drops even quicker.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Besides if the app jumps over lower rated drivers to get to you you're going to be getting trips from further away as a higher rated driver. Who wants that?
> 
> I think to be a 4.95 you have to put up with a lot of crap.


You kidding? In my 425 rides I have only had one pax that I felt deserved a 4*, which I gave her, others all 5*. FWIW my rating is 4.99, my one 4* rating I earned. (Another 75 or so 5*s and my rating will round up...). I suspect it may depend a lot where/when you drive, I do cherry-pick my hours.


----------



## ArtieFin (Mar 3, 2018)

Yawn!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> You kidding? In my 425 rides I have only had one pax that I felt deserved a 4*, which I gave her, others all 5*. FWIW my rating is 4.99, my one 4* rating I earned. (Another 75 or so 5*s and my rating will round up...). I suspect it may depend a lot where/when you drive, I do cherry-pick my hours.


Wow, you are insanely generous!

Today alone I have dished out 2 4*, 2 3*, and a 1*. And a bunch of 5s.

My ratings are 4.92 and 4.98. Close to 9,000 rides.

Rate people fairly. You can still be friendly as crap, but if they deserve a lower rating then give it to them!


----------



## NYCFunDriver (Dec 31, 2016)

By this article I found it saying you have to be a 4.85 or higher to qualify.

https://www.ridester.com/uber-reward-high-rated-drivers/


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Mr Jinx said:


> Uber CEO announced a program to start sometime in the future where the PAX can request a high rated driver. First what is high rated? 4.80+? 4.85+? 4.90+?
> 
> I assume the high rate request will come with a premium cost. My guess is uber keeps it all and the driver gets none!


I'm guessing 4.8 and higher. That is because to drive Uber Select, you have to have a rating of 4.8 or more


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Is it just me...
> 
> That thinks with your avi name...
> 
> ...


Does this have something to do with Judd Hirsch or just the name IERide?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

JMlyftuber said:


> Does this have something to do with Judd Hirsch or just the name IERide?


It's all about that IERide...8>)


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

IERide said:


> Yet another reason why this forum is such a poor source of information.


Wait, what? You're saying this forum is _not_ the font of all truth and knowledge?


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

What next? Higher acceptance rating will get more ride requests?


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

As to the definition of an Uber high rating, when I check mine in the app it says ( 4.93* High ). What does your's say?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BCS DRIVER said:


> As to the definition of an Uber high rating, when I check mine in the app it says ( 4.93* High ). What does your's say?


Mine says ( 4.55* Lol )


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

Not sure if this is true but was told in certain high traffic markets, like NYC, riders must give a rating to the last driver before ordering another ride. This isn't the case in my city where less than half of the riders leave feedback. Makes for a really unbalanced system especially when people who leave reviews only do so if they are unhappy or trying to game the system into a free ride. Uber seems to put more weight on ratings of 1-4. A driver could get a day of 5's but anything less and it is off with the driver's head (can't let drivers feel good about a job well done and must keep drivers in check). By the way, this new high rating system Uber is implementing in certain cities starts at 4.82 with various carrots, I mean, bones thrown, I mean, perks given. Drivers must maintain a low cancellation rate even though the new app no longer shows cancellation or acceptance rates (unless in a future update).


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

As to qualifying for even the top tier of this proposed program,, I personally see no difficulty other than the 4% cancellation rate. Mine usually runs around 10.
If I am going to get to 4 %, Uber needs to help reduce the two common cancellation circumstances.
First, increase the text size and contrast of the ride type and rider rating on the rider request screen so you an read it while driving. I often accept what I cannot read, then open the ride description where it's more visible, then cancel pool rides or low rated riders.
Second, Uber needs to instruct ride requesters to carefully manage their pickup pins. I often stop at the pin, wait then call and find the rider is on the other side of several blocks of stop and go traffic. So I cancel.
I guess my new mindset would be to allow my 4.98 to degrade a lot by continuing rides I would like to cancel and forcing riders with bad pins to walk to me even if they may be angry when they finally get there. So maybe I end up with something like 4.90 but hit the 4 %.


----------



## Lowdown (Apr 29, 2018)

Where in the new app do you see your cancellation rate? Everyone lower than 4.82 will never be able to get their rating up and be given the crap rides. A level playing field depends on what floor you are on.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

Lowdown said:


> Where in the new app do you see your cancellation rate?


You don't see it in the app. Have to log in to your account through a browser.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

dats racist will never happen

pax rate bad simply on ethnicity, gender, vehicle type, surge price, weather, talked to much, didn't talk enough, shaved, didnt shave, their running late, wife cheated on them, husband cheated on them, traffic, the skies blue, the skies grey, last pac left fart smelling like eggs, ....

remember that was travis ks reason for not including tip option, minorities wouldn't get tipped as much, no lie look it up

drivers rate on
tip, didn't tip
i reward future drivers by letting them know its a short non tipper accept at your own risk

ratings, stars, badges, are for kids not adults working a job, tbey are simply to psycholgically manipulate drivers/riders by targeting the cocaine pleasure centers in the brain like a game

kids fall for games

im extremely terrible in deportment to rides that pay less than $10, almost every rider for 3+ years that didn't pay that much were 1 starred, unmatched from & im still in the high 4.9s

rarely accept anything under 4.8 & enjoy the thought of 1 starring a nice 5 star, i can play games too.

once you get over a thousand rides ratings are pretty worthless they dont effect you

might be different at night time but past 7pm no one really goes to airport so no reason to even turn app



Juggalo9er said:


> I see humor in canceling...5.0 rating


those almost worse than the less than 4.8s, i ignore half of them, either new but most likely banned before under a new account


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ubernonpro said:


> dats racist will never happen
> 
> pax rate bad simply on ethnicity, gender, vehicle type, surge price, weather, talked to much, didn't talk enough, shaved, didnt shave, their running late, wife cheated on them, husband cheated on them, traffic, the skies blue, the skies grey, last pac left fart smelling like eggs, ....
> 
> ...


Show them you care....3 stars every time


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

ubernonpro said:


> dats racist will never happen
> 
> pax rate bad simply on ethnicity, gender, vehicle type, surge price, weather, talked to much, didn't talk enough, shaved, didnt shave, their running late, wife cheated on them, husband cheated on them, traffic, the skies blue, the skies grey, last pac left fart smelling like eggs, ....
> 
> ...


How do you down rate an Uber non-tipper, you dont know if there's a tip til after you finish fhe ride and have rated the rider.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> How do you down rate an Uber non-tipper, you dont know if there's a tip til after you finish fhe ride and have rated the rider.


no cash tip, trip not 10+ miles 1 star, they used an app to steal from me, uber allowed it & i didn't get paid a legal wage period

not my problem carry cash, dont be short sited 1 day the power & internet may go out a man should always have about 500 on him, 100 in each shoe, 100 in hidden pockets, 100 in the ride somewhere, a nice pure gold ring & hes prepared for the worse

cheap pax going to make me report my tip to the irs is a 1 star on its own lmao cash is King in the real world and always will be, good pax slipping you a 5+ before the seatbelt goes in because they know whats up, most pax know what they doing by now, they in they 3rd or more new account

every woman the same only a 5K + ring tbat cant be pawned to get outta dodge & set up shop

natural disasters happen & the dark ages only takes a few days for most of these useless millinials when the power goes

worse case scenario they start having to wait longer till they get a new 5 star account they dont care ratings are for kids

next driver sees theyre a non cash tipper

airport rides all 5 stars its $40-70 an hour dont care if they tip but about 40% do & its usually $10

only 1 starred an airport ride twice
once the ladies teenager had on an uber shirt

once it was a prostitute which i don't care i Respect them more than wives & free effers but had to stop at bank & she didn't cash tip so this non pro has me on camera picking her up from hotel, at a bank depositing her trap, then at the airport dropping her off me no likey that without a hefty cash tip


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

ubernonpro said:


> no cash tip, trip not 10+ miles 1 star, they used an app to steal from me, uber allowed it & i didn't get paid a legal wage period
> 
> not my problem carry cash, dont be short sited 1 day the power & internet may go out a man should always have about 500 on him, 100 in each shoe, 100 in hidden pockets, 100 in the ride somewhere, a nice pure gold ring & hes prepared for the worse
> 
> ...


Some of us take uber for what it is and might try working with organizers to improve the experience. You seem to try to force it to conform to what you want it to be. I suggest you are setting yourself up for deactivation.

I also wish people would stop saying things like "legal wage". That is nonsense, as you aren't an emoloyee.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Some of us take uber for what it is and might try working with organizers to improve the experience. You seem to try to force it to conform to what you want it to be. I suggest you are setting yourself up for deactivation.
> 
> I also wish people would stop saying things like "legal wage". That is nonsense, as you aren't an emoloyee.


if youve actually driven for uber longer than a week you know you an employee

if this site wanted to organize it would take 5 minutes to make a strike flier, pick a date pin it to every section, email every user & organize

but its vacuum & vomit stories to collect your referral fees benefiting from the 96% who fail this ponzi by design so the same hundred people have an echo chamber & a dozen mods can circle jerk eachother banning the truth or any strike organization attempts

just ignore me or ban like yall do most of the truth

heres one for you make your own or pin it to every section i bet it makes national news by end of tbe week

or dont yall wanna risk that referral loot on the backs of modern day slaves


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

You are mistaking an adherence to the TOS for censorship. Plenty of members manage to express their thoughts without attracting moderator actions.


----------



## ubernonpro (Nov 3, 2018)

not mustaking anything princess do what ya do

i have mine feel free to justify yours

you the one saying yall want to organize so do it youll never hear from me again

pick a date, set terms, & demands, post a strike flyer in every city, pin to every topic, feature like you do vomit & sad uber stories & i bet youll be on cnn by friday along with thousands of blogs 

but you wont


----------



## Bears Fan (Oct 28, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Wow, you are insanely generous!
> 
> Today alone I have dished out 2 4*, 2 3*, and a 1*. And a bunch of 5s.
> 
> ...


Why look back on your rides? What criteria do you use? Do you realize that giving a low rating to a passenger will have zero impact on their account? The next time this passenger gets in an Uber the pax will take it out on them. Unless they threaten you, why not just give them a 5 and move on to the next pax?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Bears Fan said:


> why not just give them a 5 and move on to the next pax?


Because I rate honestly, that's why.

How long have you been driving, 2 months? Some day you will understand.


----------

